# Java Wood



## MexMex (Sep 12, 2007)

Does anybody know a good cheap source of Java Wood? i can only seem to find it expensively :-x

Many thanks


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

All java is expensive, as its debarked and sand blasted. Reptile Cymru can get really nice pieces in, thats where I got mine:


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

The huge bit of wood you see would cost around £25 where I got it.


----------



## MexMex (Sep 12, 2007)

woah thats some nice wood! do they sell of the internet?


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I have Java wood on a special offer at the moment, SAVE 10%.

Show Specials 10% off - Evolution Reptiles


----------

